# Was meint Ihr



## nizzan (30. November 2004)

HiHi,

 mal so nee Frage. Mach ja gerade eine Seite ( http://de.7nightlive.com ) da fehlt mir jetzt noch der Haeder oben und ich komm da einfach nicht weiter. Was wurdet Ihr mit denn Raten was ich da machen kann? 

 Aber: 

 Es sollte auch noch ein Logo mit rein wo man dann auch noch auf T-Shirts und auch Ausweiße Drucken kann. 

 Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, kann er sich ja mal melden 

 Lg Nizzan


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. November 2004)

Mach doch einfach aus den Bildern hier was.


----------



## nizzan (30. November 2004)

Hi,

 gute Frage aber was denn? Denn Das Logo dann muss ja später dann auch wie schon geschrieben auf ein T-Shirt und auch auf Flayer.....

 Lg Nizzan


----------



## JensDenker (30. November 2004)

hi,

Flyer wird ohne a geschrieben  erstell doch ne Discokugel in cinema oder einem anderen Programm. Das wäre doch schonmal ein Anfang?


----------



## CafeKubaGast (2. Dezember 2004)

Wie wärs denn damit, den Titel, also "nightlife" als skyline darzustellen, sprich "buchstabenförmige" Häuserzeilen. Als Effekt könntest du die Fenster der Häuser unregelmäßig und abwechselnd zum "leuchten" bringen...


----------

